# Delta's 45 minute baggage check-in or else...



## frenchieinme (Mar 12, 2007)

Delta (&maybe other airlines for that matter???) has implemented a new 45 minute pre-flight baggage check-in policy or else your reservation is canceled for that flight. 

Sunday March 11 my wife and I showed up at Orlando's Delta side-walk check in 44 minutes before our flight's scheduled boarding and we were told our reservations had been canceled because of the 45 minute pre-flight baggage/luggage check-in rule.  They booked us on another flight which happened to be the next flight out to Atlanta which allowed us to still make our prior-planned Atlanta connecting flight.

There were many iratated and some outright mad travelers for whom this was new news.  We did not have to pay for rebooking but the ira sarcastic man next to us was charged $25.to rebook. 

frenchieinme


----------



## jesuis1837 (Mar 12, 2007)

What????     What about if your plane arrivered late for your connection???  You are late at the check in  because of the previous flight lateness for whatever reasons (snowstorm,mechanical...) and they wont let you in? You gotta be kidding me!!!!


----------



## Avery (Mar 12, 2007)

and what if you don't check baggage???


----------



## Dave M (Mar 12, 2007)

frenchieinme said:


> Delta has implemented a new 45 minute pre-flight baggage check-in policy or else your reservation is canceled for that flight.


It's not a new Delta policy.

DL's check-in requirement when you are checking baggage is normally 30 minutes ahead of flight time. However, there are exceptions and Orlando (45 minutes) is one of them. Some international destinations require at least three hours for baggage check! In the other direction, if you're using the DL Shuttle, the requirement is only 15 minutes. 

If you miss the deadline for checking bags, you can't fly on that flight, unless your bags fit the carryon rules and you can take them on board with you.

Without bags to be checked, you must be checked in and at the gate (for U.S. travel) at least 15 minutes in advance.

See this DL website page for the details.


----------



## tmartin1 (Mar 12, 2007)

jesuis1837 said:


> What????     What about if your plane arrivered late for your connection???  You are late at the check in  because of the previous flight lateness for whatever reasons (snowstorm,mechanical...) and they wont let you in? You gotta be kidding me!!!!



If you have a connection, then you have already received your boarding pass for that flight (at least I always have), and your checked baggage is no longer with you, so this is not an issue. Also, you are already in the secured area of the airport, so until the doors are closed, you can get onto your flight. 

All airlines have time restrictions for checking in, with or without checked baggage. It can range from 15 minutes to over an hour (as Dave has pointed out). 

Since airline rules change so frequently these days, it's always best to read the updated rules before any flight. They are sticklers too! If the rule says 45 minutes and you arrive 44 minutes, they will stick to their rules (unless you're on the Amazing Race, of course!  )

But, thanks for the reminder! I have a flight on AA next month, so I will make sure to go reread their rules.

Theresa


----------



## dmharris (Mar 12, 2007)

Nov 2005 I had a real mix up with USAirways and United out of Pittsburgh (the ticket says one airline but in small print it says "operated by the other"), so I checked in with bags at one to suddenly think oh, I should be at the other airline, ran over there, waited in line. Guess what, I was right the first time and had to go back to USAirways, wait in line. When I got to the front of the line, I was one or two minutes too late (less than 45 minutes till departure) to check bags and they would not let me go through security to try to check them at the gate because they were too big to qualify as carry ons. The flight was to San Francisco and there were no more that day! So I had to go home and do it all again the next day. USAirways computers shut you out at the 45 minute mark, employees are helpless, unfortunately and they take the wrath. 

I used to be the last one on planes all the time, but since 9/11 I have learned they're not messing around, so I get myself there in plenty of time (very unlike me). I have found that airline travel is almost abusive lately, so if my trip is within a six hour drive, I drive.


----------



## grest (Mar 12, 2007)

Maybe I'm in the minority, but this policy does not upset me...I'm in favor of all the precautions, and of everyone getting to the airport in time to have everything checked out...
Connie


----------



## frenchieinme (Mar 12, 2007)

tmartin1 said:


> But, thanks for the reminder! I have a flight on AA next month, so I will make sure to go reread their rules.
> 
> Theresa



Exactly!!! That's why I posted this.  I was not upset at Delta as they did evrything they could to make the best out of a bad situation.  That is why I prefer early morning flights as that allows flexibility for same day rebookings.

The last flight of the day does not allow for this. 

frenchieinme


----------



## dmharris (Mar 13, 2007)

In my case the last flight of the day was NOON!


----------



## dougp26364 (Mar 13, 2007)

One more reason why my policy of arriving at the airport 2 hours before my scheduled departure time is a good policy to have. I might have to sit a little while waiting on my flight but I have yet to miss one due to security or unexpected rules. 

For some reason I thought after 9/11 we were told to be at the airport 2 hours early unless it was a small regional airport. Even then, I still show up early and just bring a book or grab a sandwhich and have a drink.


----------



## Jimster (Mar 13, 2007)

*United also has this policy*

The same thing happened to me about 6 months ago while flying out of IAD, but my flight was United and I believe it was one hour in advance.  In my case, I was on the next flight but I had to stay there for an extra 2 hours.  Another difference was that I was there 1 hour in advance.  One hour and five minutes in advance to be exact, but the GA closed baggage check early(confirmed by other United employees).  The only good news is that I called CS and they gave me some miles in compensation because of their employees early closure of the baggage check in.  I also got a bump up on the replacement flight.


----------



## camachinist (Mar 15, 2007)

OP, you didn't give the skycap enough money 

Pat


----------

